# Alternative to perspirex/driclor?



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

*?Can anyone recommend an alternative product do perspirex or driclor? I've used them both and they sting real bad. *

*
*

*
Thanks.. *


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Try sage mate.

Ive tried everything and sage has worked amazingly. It's reduced my sweating by over half .

It's used in Germany to treat excessive sweating so I don't know why it isn't used over here


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

*When you say sage, I'm guessing it's like an extract and not an actual product right? Is there a particular doseage you'd recommend? And is there any serious sides? *


----------

